
Quixotic effort to secede California from U.S. to get reboot - spking
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/07/31/california-secede-america-effort-752491
======
zerealshadowban
Calling this movement "Quixotic" appears to inject a slightly elitist, overly
negative evaluation of the goal. California is a powerhouse on its own, from
farming all the way to technology, and could very well thrive with fully open
immigration and free trade agreements with the rest of America, plus Asia and
Europe. Come to think of it, there might be other States that would be fine
doing the same?

